# Why are Humans So Easliy Amused?



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*And WHY are you smiling????










Yes Mom, it looks just as goofy from this side too!










I...don't...think...I...can...hold...my...breath...any...longer.......










Enough already! It's Jazzy's turn now! Right?










Good Grief! Can't a princess get a little sleep around here?










Oh Boy-Boy, you have no idea what I will do to you for this!










What's that you say Mom? I'm beautimus?










Of course I am! Much prettier than the Boy-Boy!








*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!!! What is that, a bowl!!? I'm cracking up


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

One of those Jimmy Dean Breakfast Bowls!

I think I could bedazzle it and really dress it up for them though, right?


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

lol great pics. needed a laugh


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

HILARIOUS! The facial expressions crack me up!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO funny. No wonder we love these sweethearts!!!!!! I always love your pics and captions.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You gal and gal are so good. If I put a bowl on Honey's head, she would be getting it off as fast as she could so she could sniff and see if there was a pin head size taste of food in it!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> One of those Jimmy Dean Breakfast Bowls!
> 
> I think I could bedazzle it and really dress it up for the though, right?



Oh I'm sure that's exactly what they would like LOL


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

This just made my day!!! lol Awesome pictures, and so handsome!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh, the abuse, the indignity


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL !!!! Love them all.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pudden said:


> oh, the abuse, the indignity



Wait... isn't that the most fun part about having pets?? :


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That had me smiling!! I love their expressions!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> One of those Jimmy Dean Breakfast Bowls!
> 
> I think I could *bedazzle it* and really dress it up for the though, right?


 
ROFL!!! Good lord woman, you have got an imagination!!!!!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

....and the embarrassment! LOL! Great captions always make great pictures greater!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm thinking Jazz in pearls and Jules in his top hat ( and cane???) Now, if you could just teach them a dance routine ala Fred & Ginger.............. lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm thinking Jazz in pearls and Jules in his top hat ( and cane???) Now, if you could just teach them a dance routine ala Fred & Ginger.............. lol



Can't wait for those pictures!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Can't wait for those pictures!!!


Me too... I'm hearing the music in my head. See what that other thread has done to me???????:uhoh::uhoh::


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

LOVE it!!! This is exactly the kind of stuff DH and I do and then laugh our a$$es off.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

lol...just make sure you don't show this to their doggie friends!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Those poor dogs. They need some bling with their hats!


I need to go find a bowl now! It only works on Willow though. Stupid Diesel with his sticky up ears!!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

What a regal face, it contrasts with the funny bowl on top haha great shots! Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think hell would freeze over first before i could get my 2 to sit so good like that.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Always love your pics and the captions that go with them. Too funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Martha. Jazz and Jules make the perfect models for the Jimmy Dean fashion accessories. :


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,you two are cracking me up.Thanks for a good laugh.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You just crack me up with the captions with those pictures. And the pups are cute as ever. I showed them to Bama and he is rolling on the floor laughing at his cousin wearing that funny hat. And will laugh more if you bedazzle it. 









But he still loves him and Jazz. She is pretty in her "hat".


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Too funny! She is definitely a beautimus girl, but boy-boy is pretty darn sharp lookin' too! How'd the bowl stay on? I could never keep hats on either of my boys, but Sam would wear sunglasses!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

You just made my day. The pictures and captions are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Martha, those pictures of Jazz and Jules are priceless, love the captions!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

That.Is.So.Cute! I love to torture as well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe he sat there so long with it on his head and that expression while having his photo taken! What a ham!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

How much valium did you have to give her to stay that still lol?

Sorta reminds me of Charlie Chaplan

and thanks, I needed a good chuckle.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

love the pics


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

you call your puppy "beautimus" too? That's what we call Molly (our Molly-mus).


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning Jules...and Just Marvelous Jazz! Love the Raised Eyebrows! Silly Fur Kidds!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I think I could bedazzle it and really dress it up for them though, right?


Sequins & rhinestones at the very least!

Delightful pics! THANKS!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the eyebrow action LOL and the look of "what's so funny"?

Again- you've got some well trained, calm doggies there- Sienna would have it off in an instant and chewed to pieces!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Quite stylish! Now all the dogs are going to want one.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

ilovemydogs said:


> Quite stylish! Now all the dogs are going to want one.


ROFL! Found in the freezer aisle at your nearest grocery store!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> ROFL! Found in the freezer aisle at your nearest grocery store!



Yes but I don't own a bedazzler


----------

